# New NodakOutdoors.com Sponsor - Heat Zone FREE GIVEAWAY



## nodakoutdoors.com

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - The Heat Zone by Kone Zone.

http://store.konezone.com/cart.php?m=pr ... etail&p=28

The Heat Zone is the nicest hand warmer system I've ever used, and is great for those who hate to use gloves when hunting or ice fishing. I've owned many hand warmers and they either break (broke many) or are too hard to get your hands in, or get wet inside and get moldy. The Heat Zone is different - it has magnetic openings so you can easily get your hands inside, has a really warm interior that is great for keeping heat in (and to use shakable hand warmers), and when you're done, it has a velcro bottom so you can throw it on the dash to dry out. I used it this the past weekend in 10 degree temps and sub-zero wind chills - no sweat.

I recommend the "Grasslands Camo":










*As a new sponsor, Mike at The Heat Zone is going to give away 4 of these to Nodak Outdoors members. All you have to do is welcome Heat Zone as a sponsor and you're entered! I will giveaway one a week for the next month.*

Good luck to everyone and thanks to The Heat Zone for a generous donation to the forum.


----------



## bretts

Welcome :beer:


----------



## dosch

Welcome


----------



## franchi

Thanks for sponsoring the site. :thumb:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Welcome and thank you for your sponsorship!


----------



## DuckerIL

Welcome, sounds liek a great product!


----------



## gaddy getter

Welcome to a great site....thanks for the product....My hands are always COLD!!!


----------



## andyb

Welcome and thanks for the suppourt!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

:welcome: And thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## KEN W

:welcome: Thanks for the support.


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

Thanks hands always get cold


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Springer

Glad to have you aboard, Welcome.


----------



## Burly1

Glad to have you Heat Zone!


----------



## bowhunter04

Welcome!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## MSG Rude

Howdy! Welcome and thank you for your sponsorship!


----------



## DuckBuster

Welcome to the best hunting site on the net! Thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Welcome to the site.


----------



## jawn

welcome!!! thank you for the support


----------



## blhunter3

Welcome to the site. Too bad I didn't have one of these during high school football


----------



## poodidly

Hey welcome to the site and Thanks Alot for Sponsoring it, we all apprishiate it!! :welcome:


----------



## Sparky477

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## Bwana

Sounds like a great product and welcome to the site.


----------



## dblkluk

Looks like something I could use..Welcome.. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Welcome and hope the site brings in some revenue for you.

Thanks for adv. on Nodak.


----------



## Shu

Welcome, thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## huntingdude16

Thanks for sponsering, welcome to the site.


----------



## tlr

Welcome Heat Zone thanks for helping out with the site. :lol:


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life

Welcome, and Thank You!


----------



## Drake Jake

Welcome HeatZone!


----------



## ac700wildcat

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden

Welcome to the site and thanks for the opportunity Mike! :beer:


----------



## muskat

Welcome!


----------



## Sifty

Welcome as a sponsor.

Sifty


----------



## carp_killer

welcome heat zone!


----------



## spanky27

Welcome


----------



## Pato

Looks good!


----------



## cowaterfowler

Welcome to the site and thank you.


----------



## R-Randel

welcome and thanks


----------



## jgat

Thanks for supporting the site! Looks like a great product.


----------



## Daren99

welcome, and thank you


----------



## Matt Jones

Welcome to the site and thanks for the giveaway. :beer:


----------



## fowl_play

those would be great! welcome to the site


----------



## oldfireguy

Welcome, and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Welcome guys!!!


----------



## averyghg

double welcome!!!


----------



## Hamm

Welcome! And thanks!


----------



## goosehunternd

Welcome, Looks like a good product!


----------



## taddy1340

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## 58452

Thanks for the support.


----------



## WingedShooter7

Welcome!


----------



## Goose junky

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Van Wey

Welcome and thanks for the support!!


----------



## north14

Thanks for coming on board guys!!!! :beer:


----------



## 1lessdog

Welcome


----------



## JChapman33

Thank you for sponsoring the site. Its people like you who make it possible for all of us outdoorsmen to keep each other informed about whats going on in the woods, or out on the lake. Thanks again, Josh


----------



## J.D.

Welcome and Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678

Thanks for the support.


----------



## MN goose killa

thanks :welcome:


----------



## KoneZone

I am surely going to spend some quality time on this site. I fired up a HeatZone by KoneZone today and let my daughters keep their hands warm while I ran a chainsaw. They spent half the time warming up and the other half fighting over the HeatZone. :box:


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Welcome to the site and thanks for joining!

Chris


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Welcome to the site.


----------



## drjongy

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors, Heat Zone!


----------



## fargodawg

thanks and welcome


----------



## T Shot

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## spoiler92

Welcome Heat Zone to NODAK OUTDOORS!

Spoiler92


----------



## bandman

Welcome to NDO Heat Zone! :welcome:


----------



## lundq

welcome


----------



## PJ

Welcome!


----------



## Horker23

Welcome HeatZone!


----------



## Maverick

Welcome and thanks!!!!


----------



## AdamFisk

Welcome aboard! :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife

Looks Good! Welcome!


----------



## NDJ

Welcome to the site


----------



## diver_sniper

Welcome! Looks like a stellar product!


----------



## justund223

welcome, i might i have to get one if i don't win


----------



## sioux

Welcome


----------



## Pesticidal

Cool product!

Welcome!


----------



## Alamosa

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## equinox

Welcome to the site! :beer:


----------



## roostman

Welcome and thanks for the Support!


----------



## Norm70

welcome i have been looking for something like this for ice fishing!


----------



## Plainsman

Welcome to nodakoutdoors and thanks for the support. You have a great product for keeping the old trigger finger warm up here in the north country.


----------



## CheapHunter

Welcome thank you!


----------



## bowhunter1

welcome to the site


----------



## R y a n

:welcome: guys!


----------



## tango6

Welcome


----------



## hunter121390

welcome. thanks for the sponsorship :welcome:


----------



## duckslayer

:welcome:


----------



## nate_dogg

looks like a great product. Thanks and welcome to the site.


----------



## mshutt

Welcome to the site!


----------



## thurdypointer

wlcome to NODAK OUTDOORS :beer:


----------



## BeekBuster

Looks like it would be nice for ice fishing!! Welcome


----------



## Doogie

Welcome, Western Oregon is my other home away from home when I am not in North Dakota


----------



## dunkonu

Welcome


----------



## jp

welcome to the Nodak outdoors site! 8)


----------



## snow123geese

:welcome: Thanks for supporting the site and looks like a great product


----------



## Bull Sprig

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## Guest

:welcome: Heatzone and thanks for the support! When you get to be my age you need all the help you can get to stay warm. :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr

Welcome heat zone!!! :beer:

I need one of those!! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80

Great to have you aboard... :beer:


----------



## MrSafety

Here's a warm welcome! Great product too :beer:


----------



## martin_shooter

welcome aboard looks like a great product!


----------



## BigT

Welcome, and thanks for your support

:beer:


----------



## Goose Guy350

Welcome, looks like a great product!


----------



## Ima870man

Welcome and Thanks.

Ima870man


----------



## popo

Welcome and thank's!


----------



## GKBassplayer

Welcome to Nodak!


----------



## Riich

Welcome to Nodak, and thank you for your support!


----------



## nd_gunslayer

Thanks for the support and welcome


----------



## pappyhat

Welcome to the site.


----------



## guppy

Welcome


----------



## trouttracker

Glad to have with us Heat Zone

Trouttracker


----------



## USSapper

Welcome to the site


----------



## coyote_buster

welcome


----------



## WIdawg22

WELCOME-nothing worse than cutting hunting short b/c your cold!


----------



## FowlBoysInc

Welcome aboard !!! :beer:


----------



## GooseKiller

Welcome Heat Zone! It looks like a WONDERFUL product and I'll be investing in one for sure if I don't win! I hate cold hands!


----------



## simon perkins

WELCOME HEAT ZONE! The Heat Zone looks like a good invention! I always get cold hands in the field. I hope i'm the lucky winner, because i could really use one of those slick units! :sniper: :evil:


----------



## Goosehauler23

Welcome :beer:


----------



## whack'em and stack'em

welcome heatzone,, looks awesome and great idea i hate wearin gloves


----------



## KoneZone

The first prize HeatZone awarded out of four shipped today. Remember guys it's one a week, for three more weeks.  Way to go Bruce from Mandan, ND. It should be there by Wednesday. Enjoy the comfort and warmth. Mike / KoneZone / 503-348-9442


----------



## HonkerExpress

Welcome to the site, great looking product. Looks sweet


----------



## R y a n

:welcome: Mike!

Ryan


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

Welcome Mike and thank you for your sponsorship!!! :beer:


----------



## NDH2Ofowler

Welcome and thanks!


----------



## landyn2003

WELCOME!!!


----------



## GreyGhost

Welcome and thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## Ditchparrot

Welcome and tanks for sponsoring this site


----------



## Guest

Welcome and thanks for the support.


----------



## spartansfan42

welcome have been wanting to get one of these!


----------



## aboller

Welcome Mike, looks like a great product!

Adam


----------



## USAlx50

Welcome. Looks like a nice product. keeping the hands warm in the late season is always a battle, trying to call with gloves on is no fun either.


----------



## skiles76

welcome :beer:


----------



## frankplumber

welcome 


Chris Hustad said:


> We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - The Heat Zone by Kone Zone.
> 
> http://store.konezone.com/cart.php?m=pr ... etail&p=28
> 
> The Heat Zone is the nicest hand warmer system I've ever used, and is great for those who hate to use gloves when hunting or ice fishing. I've owned many hand warmers and they either break (broke many) or are too hard to get your hands in, or get wet inside and get moldy. The Heat Zone is different - it has magnetic openings so you can easily get your hands inside, has a really warm interior that is great for keeping heat in (and to use shakable hand warmers), and when you're done, it has a velcro bottom so you can throw it on the dash to dry out. I used it this the past weekend in 10 degree temps and sub-zero wind chills - no sweat.
> 
> I recommend the "Grasslands Camo":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As a new sponsor, Mike at The Heat Zone is going to give away 4 of these to Nodak Outdoors members. All you have to do is welcome Heat Zone as a sponsor and you're entered! I will giveaway one a week for the next month.*
> 
> Good luck to everyone and thanks to The Heat Zone for a generous donation to the forum.


----------



## rossco

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring!


----------



## Faolan

Welcome! Sounds great being a female hunter & ice ice fisher I can never find any thing that works for me.


----------



## Mac

Welcome!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors


----------



## fylling35

Welcome and Thanks!


----------



## UtahGuy

Welcome, AndThanks for donating!


----------



## ristorapper

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring


----------



## lenny4077

Welcome and thanks.


----------



## duckhunterNK

what is this thing all about


----------



## Perch Tugger

Welcome aboard Heatzone, glad to have you here with us as a Sponsor.


----------



## fishnnut

Welcome to the site and Thanks


----------



## Littlecat92

Thanks for being a sponser and welcome to the site :]


----------



## 308

Welcome


----------



## turboimpala

Welcome


----------



## HOBBES

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring! Great product!


----------



## R y a n

Is this a new week Chris?


----------



## Ref

Welcome Heat Zone :beer:


----------



## wiscowilly

Welcome thanks


----------



## richthorpe

Welcome to the site!!!


----------



## jripperger83

Welcome, thanks!


----------



## jeepers1

:welcome: Great product, thanks for the support


----------



## AlexBanich

welcome!


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Welcome


----------



## whisker

Welcome to the site KoneZone,... & thanks for the sponsorhip! k:


----------



## Dak

Welcome!!


----------



## pro-fowl decoys

welcome heat zone. sounds like a good product, my hands are always cold when I am hunting.


----------



## watrdog

welcome! and thank you!


----------



## DakotaRidge

Welcome!!


----------



## torf

:welcome:


----------



## GooseEnemy1

Thanks for supporting and welcome!!!!


----------



## triwithzinger

Welcome to Bowhunters!


----------



## single-shot

welcome aboard...Ill give your product a try


----------



## deerslayer80

Your hand warmer system is a must in these cold days in the bow stand. Thanks for the great product...


----------



## fishnhuntncold

Thanks and welcome


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Giveaways are closed.

Thanks again Kone Zone!


----------



## duckmander

welcome


----------



## Guest

Chris Hustad said:


> Giveaways are closed.
> 
> Thanks again Kone Zone!


Hey, you can't cllose this yet Chris, I didn't get one for free!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hehe...forgot to lock.

Sorry about no freebee.


----------

